# Advice needed regarding hanging rabbit cages



## HiTail Rabbitry (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello, 
We are in the process of switching from stacking to hanging rabbit cages.  We are making a two level system.  We will be using a slanted surface between the top and bottom rows for waste to "roll" down.  I am needing some advice on how much space to leave between the top and bottom rows of cages for an adequate "roll".  Any help is appreciated.  
~Becky


----------



## Citylife (Sep 28, 2010)

I was going to have a 2nd row under mine and needless to say I did not make it tall enough to have a good slope and plenty of room off the ground.  I did not want my chickens to be able to peck at them and wanted more room then 6-9"'s under the 2nd row.
I would say you will need at least a 3" drop from front to back of cage.  There is a real good example of how to set up your cages in "Storey's Guide to Raising Rabbits"  and how to set up the poo ramp.  

maybe someone on here will have some pictures of how they have thiers set up.


----------

